# Barrel adjuster question



## gilbertlikesbikes (Jul 31, 2009)

This may sound dumb but I am a little confused. To either tighten or loosen the barrel adjuster (the one up on the shifter) of a rear derailleur, you turn clockwise or counter clockwise. Do you determine clockwise vs. Counter clockwise while looking from the perspective of the cable to the shifter lever or from behind the barrel on the opposite side- from the lever toward the back of the barrel adjuster. I ask because one way or the other really depends on what side of the bike your are standing on.

Thanks for answering my dumb question.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Look from the perspective of the cable towards the shifter lever. Turn clockwise to tighten. It is exactly as if you are tightening a bolt.

Edit: You know, I'm slipping here. There is more to the story: Turn clockwise to tighten the adjuster, which has the effect of reducing tension on the cable the cable. Turn counter-clockwise to unscrew the adjuster from the shifter, which makes the cable path longer, which adds tension to the cable.


----------



## gilbertlikesbikes (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks. Kinda bends your head if you think too much about it.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I never ask those questions myself... the worst that can happen is you turn it wrong way, so then you simply have to turn it the other way and BAM !, you're done...

Try practicing with some plywood, a box of screws and a screw driver... You will get pretty good after the 36's one...


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

My explanation wasn't my best ever. Sometimes the adjuster mechanism is more obvious on brake levers. On some brake levers, it's plainly obvious that you're just screwing or unscrewing a fitting, and that unscrewing lengthens the cable path. Tension gets added because the cable itself does not get longer.


----------



## gilbertlikesbikes (Jul 31, 2009)

Jonathan, thanks for the answer. I was doing an adjustment but regardless of what way I was turning the adjuster, it was not possible to tell if the cable was getting tighter or looser and the rd was way off regardless of which way I turned the adjuster. Turns out there were other issues with the rd that were causing the problem.


----------



## gilbertlikesbikes (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey David C., what the "C" short for?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

It's for my last name, because username "David" was already taken (still wonder why someone stole my name), so I've put C instead of Chaveca, because then nobody would been able to figure how to pronounce it 

But call me David... Or David (the) Canadian, if someone in the US also stole my name 

Winter ain't suck no more 

Sent from my iPhone while bikin'


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

David C said:


> Sent from my iPhone while bikin'


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah, JonathanGennick has it right. Clockwise "tightens" the barrel adjuster, like a screw, so it threads INTO the shifter and shortens the cable path, loosening the cable. When you install new cables, make sure your barrel adjusters are fully tightened so you have maximum adjustment as your cables lengthen.

counter-clockwise "loosens" the adjuster, threading it OUT of the shifter, and lengthening the cable path, tightening the cable.

The newer adjusters where the outer knurled portion you twist actually doesn't move in or out, and it's only the inner sleeve that moves aren't obvious when you've only made a small adjustment.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

In fact, when installing new cables, don't fully tighten the barrels adjusters, but leave about 1 to 2 turns loose, so if ever you tightened the cables too much, you wont have to readjust them, only to screw in the barrels... Quick tips for V-Brakes and derailleurs adjustments 

And a iPhone is amazing everywhere it goes


----------

